# Forum Argomenti di discussione Organizzazione e Informatica Studi professionali  Nuovi commercialisti: no costi fissi+aggregazione ma indipendenti... soluzione!!!

## tommy72

Buongiorno a tutti... ho 3 studi ... 2 anni fa ero ko con scadenze, impiegati/e che andavano e venivano, io a tappare le emergenze ... con 6 colleghi ci siamo detti ... basta! ... ed ecco fondata una cooperativa che elabora dati in Roma per tutto il nazionale ed internazionale ... metà contabilità elaborate nel centro tutto collegato da remoto con i miei studi ... personale fisso dimezzato ... 12 persone lavorano nella cooperativa ... costi? metà di un dipendente se non molto meno, ma una professionalità costante e niente costi fissi, tutto fatturato con iva a noi ... invito tutti a farsi avanti ... più siamo meglio è ovviamente ... io con l'alta velocità sono in Roma 2 gg ogni 15 ma comunque si è tutti quotidianamente collegati ... con fatturazione elettronica e corrispettivi elettronici con un click si invia tutto ... nessun tornaconto personale: solo che più si è più vi sono economie di scala ... potete provare anche con una contabilità solo ... servizi? tutto: contabilità, paghe, dichiarazioni, servizi telematici, contenzioso, area legale... io personalmente sono referente per il nord italia e faccio da tramite con l'impostazione del metodo di scambio documenti, controlli periodici ecc ... grande vantaggio: non vi sono più limiti sul lavoro e o rischi di picchi nelle scadenze!!! è l'unica soluzione per il futuro ... senza nessun impegno un gratuito contatto diretto con il direttore della cooperativa che si occupa solo di quello ve lo consiglio ... p.s. siamo tutti  7 commercialisti iscritti all'albo, anziani, con alle spalle grande esperienza e professionalità! ... non tornerei mail indietro al classico studio accentrato!!! in più confronto quotidiano tra noi per eventuali problematiche!!!  :Smile:  fatevi avanti con messaggio privato se volete approfondire!!!  :Wink:

----------

